# Only income in 2018 was uber - still tax return?



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

so 2018 was just rideshare for me. I am used to getting a nice fat tax return when I did rideshare along with my full time jobs. 

By just doing rideshare for work and writing off the miles. Should I still get a tax return?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If the Return is done correctly it should show a negative #. Course me being me, Sku the mileage so that they write you a check for a dollar.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If the Return is done correctly it should show a negative #. Course me being me, Sku the mileage so that they write you a check for a dollar.


The mileage should come back as a loss. My question is that since I didn't pay any taxes this year (withhold from a w-2) would I still be eligible for a tax return?

Looks like I'll be writing off close to 50k miles


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I assume when you say "return" you mean "refund". A refund is due when your withholding is greater than the tax you owe. If you had no withholding and didn't pay quarterly estimated taxes then no, you get no refund. Also, if your income less deductions is a negative number, you will owe no taxes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mainah said:


> The mileage should come back as a loss. My question is that since I didn't pay any taxes this year (withhold from a w-2) would I still be eligible for a tax return?
> 
> Looks like I'll be writing off close to 50k miles


I'm not a tax professional, but here's my two cents' worth based on what you've posted.

50k miles would allow a deduction of $27,250.00 from what you have grossed from ride share, plus the percentage of business use of your cell phone bill, and and expenses incurred on behalf of riders. (You'll also deduct the fees U/L collected.) You'll need to complete Schedule C and Schedule SE of your tax return to determine what you owe on your ride share income. If your net profit is over $400.00 you will have to pay 15.3% of that profit in contributions to Social Security and Medicare, even if you don't owe any income tax. That's what Schedule SE or Self Employment is for. When you were an employee you and your employer shared that 15.3% between you.

Unless you are eligible for the Earned Income Credit, you're unlikely to get a refund, having paid nothing in.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mmn said:


> I assume when you say "return" you mean "refund". A refund is due when your withholding is greater than the tax you owe. If you had no withholding and didn't pay quarterly estimated taxes then no, you get no refund. Also, if your income less deductions is a negative number, you will owe no taxes.


Mainly true, however if you show a small income (even $1) you may qualify for the earned income credit EIC. Depends on other circumstances so no generic answers are possible. Believe it or not, it is possible to get back more money than you paid in a particular year thru the EIC. Worth exploring with a tax professional for someone who qualifies. If you show a loss than you can't qualify for EIC.


----------

